# CAPE Meeting Schedule for WINTER/SPRING 2012



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

*January 21 @ 2pm *- Emersed plant workshop. We had one of these last winter, but we have a lot of new members since then.
*
February 18 @ ? *- Some kind of event. Perhaps we can organize an auction of some sort to raise some club funds.

*March 17 @ 2pm *- field trip! We'll be carpooling to shop either at a fish store in NYC or maybe at Frank's Aquarium on Long Is.
*
March 23-25 *- NEC annual convention in Cromwell, CT. We've been invited to set up a planted tank display at the show. Maybe, since we'll hopefully be a member club by then, we can even do a planted tank talk or scaping workshop or something.

*April 21 @ 2pm* - not sure what we're doing yet.


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the schedual! I will mark the calander on my iphone. How would an auction beneit the club if you dont mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

An auction would benefit the club in that a.) we all exchange aquarium plants and get good deals on cool planty things. b). we raise a little money which we can then put toward things like buying members passes to the NEC convention in March, or contributing to the gas of whoever's driving on our field trip meetings, etc.


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Got cha!!! Ive only seen one auction at a club and it seemed like the member received all fundin from wining bid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I should be home for the January meeting. I'll try make it.

Will it be at your place?

Also, club funds can be used for materials that are used in demos, or for food items used in the occasional make-your-own frozen food meeting.


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Im excited about these meets guys!!! I hope my 3rd shift job doesnt interfere. Are they kid friendly neets? I have a 4 year old who loves the hobby also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just throwing out this idea... For February, let's add a workshop on making liquid ferts (knock off Seachem, Pfertz, Brightwell Aquatics etc)... We learn how to DIY and at the same time we raise some funds for the club by charging only an X amount of $ for a 500ml liquid ferts (macro and/or micro)...

- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

khanzer22 said:


> Just throwing out this idea... For February, let's add a workshop on making liquid ferts (knock off Seachem, Pfertz, Brightwell Aquatics etc)... We learn how to DIY and at the same time we raise some funds for the club by charging only an X amount of $ for a 500ml liquid ferts (macro and/or micro)...


That's a great idea. I'm sure all of us together have so many dry ferts we could make a lifetime supply... These would also be great things to put in an auction. We could do "poor man's pfertz" and sell the bottles.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That is a good idea! I wonder if we could also get some gluteraldehyde and make some DIY excel?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the schedule Amanda! Very helpful. I will be there for the January meet.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yup, this what I'm thinking too, Storm... We could bring couple of fert bottles that we could make at the NEC, the labels is on me lol... I've just shifted my fert dosing routine to liquid pumps for more than a week now and so far my hard-to-keep plants are growing just fine...

Zapins, the only cheap Glutaraldehyde alternative I know is Metricide, just bought a gallon for $26+ shipped... I don't know how much the higher % of Glut goes for though... Does anybody here has access to those?


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

khanzer22 said:


> Yup, this what I'm thinking too, Storm... We could bring couple of fert bottles that we could make at the NEC, the labels is on me lol... I've just shifted my fert dosing routine to liquid pumps for more than a week now and so far my hard-to-keep plants are growing just fine...
> 
> Zapins, the only cheap Glutaraldehyde alternative I know is Metricide, just bought a gallon for $26+ shipped... I don't know how much the higher % of Glut goes for though... Does anybody here has access to those?
> 
> - Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


I just bought a gallon of the Metricide 28-day from Amazon for $31 shipped. I think it is the higher concentration.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Storms said:


> I just bought a gallon of the Metricide 28-day from Amazon for $31 shipped. I think it is the higher concentration.


Actually, the only difference between 14 and 28 days is .1% glut... Mine (14 days) is 2.6% whereas the 28 days is 2.5%...

- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I think the ferts idea is wonderful! I'll email someone at the NEC and see how we can get a table. There's probably a fee for a spot in the vendor's room.

Also looked up 500ml bottles. Looks like if we want less than a full case (which is 200 bottles), it costs about a buck a bottle. (If we get the full case it goes down to about $.60.) Since the cost of the dry ferts is basically pennies, I figure we can sell the bottles for $5 a pop and turn a decent profit for the club. Seachem sells their flourish line of products for $5.99 for a 250ml bottle, for comparison (that said Foster & Smith is having a sale right now and they're $3 and change...)


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Check out specialtybottle's site, only $.95 if we buy 192 bottles (w/pump) and up... That's where I bought my 500ml dispensing pumps...

Here's a pic, like them labels? 









- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I was eyeing these bottles instead of the ones with pumps.

My issue with buying 192 of those pump bottles is that it'll be close $192... we don't have that kind of moolah sitting around. Whereas if we buy a case (192) of the disc cap bottles, it's only a little over $110. Which is still more than we have in our budget, but still almost $80 less expensive...

Besides which, I'm not sure if we can actually sell 192 bottles of ferts. People like planted tanks, but I'm not sure there are enough interested parties to sell off the lot of them. If we had, say, 5 different types (the glut, 3 macro ferts, and a trace, for instance) we'd still have close to 40 bottles of each type...


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, I was actually just basing the qty base on the the quantity you've stated prior, if we buy a case of it... And yeah, I don't think we could sell all 190+ bottles in the auction too unless we have a marketing expert/guru in our team lol... We could probably buy like 50-60 bottles to start with and just make MACRO (NPK) and MICRO (Trace) to sell in the auction... 

An advantage of having the pumps with the bottle is that you can dispense liquid with a little accuracy (~1ml per squirt) without using any other measuring spoons/cups and not messy which is convenient especially to first time buyers using liquid ferts... Though I'm not sure about the ones with just a cap, if it's about 5ml, like Seachem's, when filled (capful)...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The cap is one of those ones that you can squirt drops out of - a couple quick tests to see the average volume of a drop and we'd be good.  The cap is another option, though.

If we're selling these things, we'd have to do an all-weekend booth in the dealer's room - no way are they going to sit there and auction off 60 bottles of ferts at the auction itself, though that'd be a good way to liquidate (lol pun!) any leftovers...


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

That is correct, aside from auctioning them (left overs), we could display and sell them to our club's booth or display tanks (if allowed)... It's another way of marketing the product by displaying the results (planted tanks) where we dose the ferts we sell  Now, manning the booth is another question, we should probably do a lottery (or volunteers) on who'll be there on a certain day (Fri, Sat, Sun)...


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi i am new to the forum and i am interested in possibly joining the club lol. Where exactly would the meets be held? What is needed in order to be a member? Ive neer joined before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Planted Tanks said:


> Hi i am new to the forum and i am interested in possibly joining the club lol. Where exactly would the meets be held? What is needed in order to be a member? Ive neer joined before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome! Please contact our club President, Asukawashere, to get more information about joining the club... As for the location, the past meetings was held at Asuka's place in Fairfield, CT...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, send me your email addy in a PM and I can add you to our mailing list. We often meet in Fairfield, but we do try to meet in other places when we get the chance.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok no problem. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahhh damn. I won't be here for the Jan meeting, is there a December one or have we done that yet?


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

There is no December meeting planned, but I wouldn't mind attending one. I think Amanda let us have December off because of the holidays, etc, but we should try to meet up if you guys aren't too busy.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I am off the last week of the year, If you'd like, I don't mind hosting either.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome! I would love to see your tanks sometime.

I have an idea for our meet - let's make Walstad bowls. I have a big bag of Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil, and some sand to cap it. I also have 2x 40% off coupons for Michaels - pick your own bowl - $5-$25 (the most expensive one is $25) and use the coupon.

Use whatever light you have at your house, or we can use these really cool Ikea LED lights I found for $10. So, for the price of a bowl and a light (about $20 total) you have a really nice Walstad bowl.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is the light I found at Ikea - really nice light that can be positioned at any height from 0"-24".


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sooo, are we having a December meeting (Xmas Party) or what?  


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If we do have a meeting, I totally vote for having a secret santa or something!  Luke's Walstad-style bowls would also be a fun activity. 

Tonny, what time & day would you be willing to host a meeting? I'm more or less free that week except on Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I am off that week. I am not available Monday and Tuesday in the morning. But otherwise I am free. Per Amanda's schedule, let's try Tuesday afternoon or Friday?

Storm, I have a couple of those led lights


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Riverboa said:


> I am off that week. I am not available Monday and Tuesday in the morning. But otherwise I am free. Per Amanda's schedule, let's try Tuesday afternoon or Friday?
> 
> Storm, I have a couple of those led lights


Do they grow plants well? I just planted a bowl yesterday with it. Tuesday or Friday works well for me.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm working that week but Friday we'll close early at 3pm so I can just drive down to Tonny's after...


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Friday's cool with me


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> Friday's cool with me


Great... Does the rest's, specially you Michael, schedule works on Friday afternoon?

- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Friday should be fine.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Could someone pm me the address? I misplaced it.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

We can take the details to our mailing list.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I sent out a notice to the club mailing list today, to see if anyone else wants to come. 

We're doing a gift swap, so everybody bring a wrapped present (I figure once we're there, we'll draw names out of a hat to see who gets whose gift... it's better than doing a secret santa in advance, just in case someone can't make it at the last minute or something).

BTW, if you get the chance in the next few hours, you may want to stop at Purrfect Pets in Milford. They're having a big going-out-of-business sale, 75% off everything. I hauled off a couple of 10g tanks, several heaters, filters, etc. this morning. Got a really neat Fluval submersible filter for my 55g molly tank for just a couple bucks  It'd be a good place to pick up a gift for the above exchange...

...Also my sister's idiot horse stepped on my toe this morning. Toe is in pain now.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome thanks for the heads up. I will go check it out.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know about Purrfect Pets. I missed the sale yesterday; will it still be going tomorrow?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh wow I thought I read petco, but purrfect pets... hmm I used to work there in high school. I'm kind of surprised they are going out of business. Though putting up christian biblical murals on his shop windows may have lost him a fair bit of business...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I did some occasional consulting there, and they gladly bought my plants and fish whenever I offered them to him. I'm really sad to see the store go - especially since its chunk of the area's business will end up going to another ich-factory chain store. 

That said, Tom is getting older, and his health isn't what it once was. I certainly understand why he's closing up and moving on, but I'm sorry it has to happen. The excess of Christian iconography was just one of the eccentric quirks of the place, IMO. Certainly it didn't detract from the quality of the livestock.

Pretty sure the shop's closed for good this weekend. I know the lease is up on the 1st, so they've got to be out of there by then... you might be able to call them up and see if they're around and willing to let you look through the leftovers, but even on Saturday morning, the pickings were slim. Also I may have already carted off the good stuff. :mrgreen: I did wind up bringing home five more 10g tanks for my shrimp rack, plus a ton of random supplies and some hardscape goodies... and something for the secret santa thing...


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Where is this store located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Planted Tanks said:


> Where is this store located?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


286 Boston Post Rd, Milford CT


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Yikes everything is so far from me lol. Anyone familiar with Aquatic Wildlife in South Windsor, CT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes I worked there for a little as well. He used to sell apistos but now he rarely hets them.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Really ago you know Derek and Sean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm going to bring a bucket of the Miracle Gro OPS and some black sand; if you want to do a bowl just bring a bowl/vase of your choice and some trimmings or whatever you want to plant. If someone has some play sand you might want to bring that in case you prefer a lighter colored substrate cap.

Is it at 2:00 pm tomorrow? I wasn't sure of the time.

Thanks!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

It's at 3:30pm


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

3:30 pm, actually - a couple people won't be free until around 3pm, so we moved the time back a bit...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

And, some bad news: I won't be able to make it today after all since I've caught a virus. Woke up this morning with a fever and such. Just got back from the walk-in clinic which basically told me that it's viral and there's nothing they can do about it (this is why I prefer bacterial infections LOL) and sent me home.

So... yeah. Illness. Not planning on sharing it with people who have little kids or soon-to-be kids (btw, Luke, did your kid decide to put in an appearance yet?)

If y'all feel like including me in the secret santa, though, I have a nice new bag of RedSea Florabase sitting in a box wrapped up and ready to go if whoever wins it wants to pick it up... if not, I'll just use it for a tank of my own.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

How did the meet go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Feel better soon Amanda!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks  How'd everything go?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I had fun. Looking at lovely tanks eating pizza, chatting.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it went well, had some good chats with Mike, Jon, and Luke (finally met him in person). Jon brought excellent cake. Gift exchange was fun. 

In short, you missed out =)


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, rub it in that I missed all the fun. If I hadn't puked earlier that morning, and/or if you were all a bunch of single people with no small children to infect, I'd have come.  Michael, I suppose you can come visit, since you don't have kids. I still have that bag of gift-wrapped Florabase...

Otherwise, my fish/shrimp/flowers will keep me company until I recover  Note to self: set up 10g tanks obtained at Purrfect Pets closing.

Tonny, share some pics of your lovely tanks that I missed seeing, pretty please? Also, I went looking for that one last ember tetra you left here, and he seems to be missing. I haven't noticed any dead fish, but there are plecos in that tank, so he may well have croaked and been eaten before I could see him. Sorry!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Emailed you some pics of the tanks  hope you like them.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

The meeting was really fun. Tonny is truly an artist; his scapes are beautiful. It gives the rest of us something to aspire to... 

It was great meeting Michael as well. It's too bad you have to go back to school, but hopefully you'll be able to make it to some meetings over the summer.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

As what the others have mentioned, it was a nice get together even only a few of us came... My daughter is with me too and she enjoyed playing with Tonny's sons so that's a plus  And of course, the cake I brought is the highlight of the night LOL


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi is there a place on the forum I can post some of my stuff in selling? I'm going to be downsizing my collection but I don't want to break any rules? Am I all clear to post for sale? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You may post for sale threads in the for sale section. The section is reserved for people who have at least 25 quality posts and for those who are not selling items for resale (no setting up shops).

You have 57 quality posts so you can use the for sale section to post sale adds.

Here is the link:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/

Or you can make a new thread in the CT plant club forum and sell locally if you prefer. Both parts of APC are acceptable.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll post a few things but I have a lot of items i need to sell I'm moving out of my mothers house into an apartment and I can't take ALl f my stuff I only can take about 25% :/ ill post only a few things I don't want any trouble with the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Also, thanks for the prompt response!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Planted Tanks said:


> I'll post a few things but I have a lot of items i need to sell I'm moving out of my mothers house into an apartment and I can't take ALl f my stuff I only can take about 25% :/ ill post only a few things I don't want any trouble with the forum


Post them in our forum first and see if anyone local wants to pick them up.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

How do I get to our sales thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Planted Tanks said:


> How do I get to our sales thread?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just post a new thread in the Connecticut forum if you want to sell locally, or post it in the For Sale and Trade forum if you're looking for nationwide interest.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I went through all of the stuff I have and I have a ton of items I dont want the forum to think I'm setting up shop. U think I'll be ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah I think it's fine, go for it.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I mean all of it is used by me personally. I don't have much time nor do I have the place. My day off is Friday so I'll try to do a post then. I have a ton of filters a couple tanks. And some plants that are yellowing and browning so if anyone wants to come by I'm in east Hartford, ct. Shoot me a pm. But for not I'll have to wait until Friday I work 3rd shift so not much time to post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-ft-tons-aquarium-plant-items.html#post620111

do you think this would be ok?


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

You're fine. Hopefully someone needs your gear.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot storms!!! You've Been very helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ad zapins as well sorry can't forget about you!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I just got the following email from the NEC. We should discuss in greater detail what our plans are for the meeting. What are people's thoughts?



NEC said:


> NEC 2012 Convention
> The Northeast Council of Aquarium Societies
> 37th Annual Tropical Fish Convention!
> 
> ...


----------

